# τρίπληκτρος, -η, -ο [για άλογα]



## AoratiMelani (Apr 20, 2016)

Άλογο από σόι. Κρατάει από μια φοράδα όλη πιτσιλωτή και *τρίπληκτρη*…, 

…πρέπει να βλέπετε σαν σπάνιο ζωντανό το άλογό μου, τον Ντορή τον *τρίπληκτρο*…

_Το χάνι της Ανκούτσας_, Μιχαήλ Σαντοβεάνου
Μετάφραση Κωνσταντίνος Βερεκέτης, εκδόσεις Θουκυδίδης, Αθήνα 1989

Έψαξα σε Μπαμπινιώτη, Τριανταφυλλίδη, Δημητράκο, Πάπυρο, στη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια και σε δύο λεξικά της αρχαίας ελληνικής: Δορμπαράκη και Λίντελ-Σκοτ. Τίποτα. Και δεν μου έρχονται ιδέες. Πάει το μυαλό μου στην οπλή με κείνο το πλη του πλήκτρου, πάει το μυαλό μου και στον τριποδισμό, αλλά όλα αυτά παραμένουν σε μια σύγχυση.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 17, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον πρόβλημα. Λεξικά στο σπίτι έχω μόνο κάτι επίτομα, οπότε ψάχνω στο διαδίκτυο. Για τρίπληκτρο δεν βρίσκω τίποτα, αλλά ψάχνοντας για τετράπληκτρο βρήκα μια ποιητική αναφορά σε ροδιά, και η αναζήτηση για δίπληκτρο εμφάνισε ένα ορνιθολογικό λήμμα στο γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό του Ηπίτη (1911):

*Bis-ergot,* οὐσ. ἀρσ. Ζωολ. Λιβαδοπέρδικα μὲ δύο πλῆκτρα ὄπισθεν τῶν ποδῶν (δίπληκτρος).

Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά ακόμα ασαφές (τουλάχιστον για κάποιον με βασικές μόνο γνώσεις βιολογίας). Αναφορές σε λιβαδοπέρδικα δεν βρίσκω εύκολα, αλλά περαιτέρω έρευνα στη γαλλική πλευρά της εξίσωσης οδηγεί από διάφορες κατευθύνσεις στο οστέινο σπιρούνι που διαθέτουν στα πόδια τους πολλά μέλη της τάξης των ορνιθομόρφων (όπως οι πετεινοί), και μεταφράζεται στα γαλλικά ως «ergot». To όνομα «bis-ergot» έδωσε ο φυσιοδίφης Κόμης του Μπυφόν στο είδος που αποκάλεσε επισήμως _Perdix bicalcarata_ (σημερινή ονομασία _Galloperdix bicalcarata_), εμπνευσμένος και στις δύο περιπτώσεις από τα χαρακτηριστικά διπλά σπιρούνια του που μπορεί κανείς να θαυμάσει εδώ. Το εν λόγω πτηνό εύλογα ονομάζεται στα αγγλικά «Sri Lanka spurfowl», καθώς ζει στα πυκνά τροπικά δάση της Κεϋλάνης. Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει πού ακριβώς κολλάνε τα λιβάδια.

«Πλήκτρο» λοιπόν είναι το σπιρούνι, τουλάχιστον στη ζωολογία (υπάρχει και «πτερνιστήρας» για το εξάρτημα της μπότας). Απόλυτα λογικό, μιας και προκύπτει από το ρήμα «πλήττω», αλλά δεν είχα ιδέα για τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία της λέξης· αν και θα την έβρισκα αμέσως στο Βικιλεξικό, η ευρύτατα διαδεδομένη σύγχρονη σημασία της έχει αποκρύψει αποτελεσματικά την αρχαία. Πάντως η λέξη έχει μια χαμηλών τόνων διεθνή καριέρα, όχι μόνο στη βοτανική, όπου μας χάρισε το όνομα «Πλέκτρανθος ο σπονδυλωτός» (_Plectranthus verticillatus_), αλλά και στο μουσικό λεξιλόγιο της αγγλικής, όπου διατήρησε τη σημασία της ως το πενάκι τής κιθάρας και άλλων εγχόρδων. Από εκεί δεν είναι μεγάλη η διαδρομή ως τον Ρόουαν Άτκινσον.






Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στο αρχικό μας θέμα: έχουν σπιρούνια τα άλογα; Μια αναζήτηση στα ελληνικά με τους όρους «άλογο» και «σπιρούνι» είναι προφανώς άχρηστη, αλλά στα αγγλικά ήμουν λίγο πιο τυχερός. Παθήσεις των αρθρώσεων μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε εξόστωση, δηλαδή σε ανάπτυξη νέου οστού και σχηματισμό «σπιρουνιών», τόσο στον άνθρωπο όσο και σε άλλα ζώα. Στα άλογα το πιο ευαίσθητο σημείο για τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα φαίνεται να είναι ο ταρσός ή πτέρνα (hock) στα πίσω πόδια, και χωρίς επέμβαση η οστεοαρθρίτιδα μπορεί να αφήσει το παθόν ζώο κουτσό.

Κι εδώ αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι πως έχω φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο... Δεν βρίσκω τη λέξη «πλήκτρο» πουθενά σε συνάρτηση με άλογα, και δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι το ύφος των παραδειγμάτων που παραθέτει η Αόρατη Μελάνη ταιριάζει με την ιδέα μικρών σπιρουνιών που θα άφηναν ένα άλογο χωλό και, ιδιαιτέρως σε παλαιότερες εποχές, ίσως οδηγούσαν σε ευθανασία. Ένα άλογο τρίπληκτρο είναι κυριολεκτικά εξαιρετικό και η ιδιαιτερότητά του εμφανής. Πρέπει να είναι κάτι άλλο. (Και όχι αυτό.)

Μήπως το πλήκτρο, το σπιρούνι, έγινε συνώνυμο της μακράς προεξοχής; Επιστρέφοντας στην αρχή του παρόντος, η τετράπληκτρη ροδιά είχε αναφερθεί κάπου μάλλον ως αστεϊσμός: «Ροδιά μου εσύ τετράπληκτρη. Επεξήγηση: Ο γνωστός στίχος του Ο. Ελύτη, εκσυγχρονισμένος». Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος για τη συμμετοχή του Ελύτη, καθώς τους στίχους για το τραγούδι «Ροδιά τετράκλωνη» διαβάζω ότι τους έγραψε ο Πάνος Κοκκινόπουλος, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι γνωρίζω σχετικά. Πάντως βλέπω πως κάποιος συσχέτισε πλήκτρο και κλώνο. Ίσως μιλάμε για άκρα.

Άλογα με τρία πόδια είναι σπάνια, και τρίποδα άλογα που να ζουν καλά είναι ακόμα σπανιότερα, ενώ η προσθήκη τεχνητού μέλους (που δεν ήταν διαθέσιμα παλαιότερα) δεν βοηθάει πάντοτε. Γίνεται, αλλά δύσκολα. Οι εναλλακτικές, άλλωστε, είναι χειρότερες. Πέντε πόδια, δηλαδή τρία μπροστά ή πίσω; Δεν νομίζω. Με εξαίρεση αυτήν την εικόνα, το κοντινότερο αντίστοιχο που βρήκα ήταν ένα άλογο με πολυδακτυλία σε μπροστινό πόδι. Βλέπω επίσης αστεία για το «τρίτο πόδι» επιβητόρων, εδώ όμως έχουμε να κάνουμε με φοράδα, άρα ούτε αυτό είναι. Αρχίζω να απελπίζομαι. Μήπως μιλάμε για μιαν υπέροχη ουρά;

Για ένα λεπτό. Το βιβλίο είναι σε μετάφραση από τα ρουμανικά. Και είναι παλιό βιβλίο. Ίσως μπορώ να βρω αγγλική μετάφραση στο διαδίκτυο;

Μπορώ.

"Now you know why you should hold my bay horse with three white feet as a precious thing: for it is of the flesh and bone of the Voivod's mare, and when he neighs and grins, he brings back memories of a century that has gone and of the days of my youth. And now you can judge what sort of man I am! But let us have another round of wine and I'll start on another story I have long been wanting to tell you..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2016)

Εκπληκτικό! Ευχαριστούμε, Δούκα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 17, 2016)

Σαπό. Αυτό με την αγγλική (και γαλλική, και άλλες ίσως) μετάφραση έπρεπε να το είχα σκεφτεί. Μα πώς στην ευχή τα τρία λευκά ποδάρια έγιναν τρία πλήκτρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα πώς στην ευχή τα τρία λευκά ποδάρια έγιναν τρία πλήκτρα;



Μάλλον είναι λεξιπλασία για να δείξει κάτι πολύ σπάνιο που έχει σχέση με τα πόδια ενός ζωντανού. Ίσως ήταν οικεία στον μεταφραστή η περίπτωση με τον δίπληκτρο κόκκορα...


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2016)

Έλεγα μήπως να ρωτούσαμε τον μεταφραστή, αλλά ο Κωνσταντίνος Βερεκέτης του Κίμωνος πρέπει να έχει αποβιώσει πολλά χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 17, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, είστε υπέροχοι. Πάντως...



AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτό με την αγγλική (και γαλλική, και άλλες ίσως) μετάφραση έπρεπε να το είχα σκεφτεί.



...κι εγώ στο τέλος το σκέφτηκα, και μάλλον τυχαία: όλη μου η έρευνα ήταν περίπου άσχετη με τη λύση, καθώς έφτασα μεν κοντά αλλά δεν κατέληξα σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Άξιζε τον κόπο, όμως, και μόνο για το κοστούμι ιππασίας!



drsiebenmal said:


> Μάλλον είναι λεξιπλασία για να δείξει κάτι πολύ σπάνιο που έχει σχέση με τα πόδια ενός ζωντανού. Ίσως ήταν οικεία στον μεταφραστή η περίπτωση με τον δίπληκτρο κόκκορα...



Η δική μου σκέψη ήταν μήπως εμπνεύστηκε τη λέξη από κάποια τοπική διάλεκτο που έχει διατηρήσει κάτι παρόμοιο στις μέρες μας (ή έστω τριάντα χρόνια πριν). Το τι θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτό, πάλι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Η δική μου σκέψη ήταν μήπως εμπνεύστηκε τη λέξη από κάποια τοπική διάλεκτο που έχει διατηρήσει κάτι παρόμοιο στις μέρες μας (ή έστω τριάντα χρόνια πριν). Το τι θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτό, πάλι...



ΟΚ, σκέφτηκα να ψάξω λίγο, αν θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει η λέξη στα βλάχικα. Όμως ποια είναι η λέξη στα ρουμάνικα;

*Εδώ* βρίσκουμε το πρωτότυπο κείμενο από το Hanul Ancutei. Στο αγγλικό έχουμε δύο φορές τη λέξη three και αντίστοιχα, στο ρουμάνικο, τη λέξη trei. Η σύναψη είναι, και τις δύο φορές, _pintenog de trei picioare_. Ο ευγενικός γκούγκλης μας εξηγεί ότι _picioare_ σημαίνει _πόδια_, αλλά σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά στη λέξη _pintenog_. Ακόμη και η αναζήτηση με εικόνες μας δίνει μεν κάποια άλογα με λευκές κάλτσες, αλλά όχι μόνο. Χμμ, χρειάζεται καύσιμο...

Ας επιστρέψουμε στον γκουγκλομεταφραστή και ας πιάσουμε τη ρίζα της λέξης. Αυτό το og μοιάζει σαν κλιτικό επίθεμα από τα ρώσικα. Μάλλον η ρίζα θα είναι _pinten_. Δοκιμή και επιτυχία με την πρώτη: _pinten = spur_ στα αγγλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

Επόμενο βήμα: Ψάχνουμε το ρώσικο *Пинтеног* και μας ανοίγει αυτό εδώ το καταπληκτικό πολύγλωσσο *λεξικό* όλων των γλωσσών της περιοχής. Ρώσικα βλέπω, λατινικά, ουγγαρέζικα, γερμανικά. Τα γερμανικούλια μου φτάνουν να καταλάβω ότι Pintenogu = der Weißfuß (ο ασπροπόδης). Ποιος ασπροπόδης; Το λέει στο λατινικό: _equus habens pedem albo_ (μέχρι εδώ το καταλάβαμε, ίππος έχων πόδας λευκούς) _sparsum_(=?).

Αυτό το _sparsum _δεν βρήκα τι σημαίνει. Αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι έχω καλυφτεί 99%...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

Με άλλα λόγια, είναι άραγε σωστή η μετάφραση;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 17, 2016)

Αυτοσχεδιάζοντας μια ομελέτα με τις σκόρπιες γνώσεις που έχουν συσσωρευτεί στο κεφάλι μου από δεκαετίες ποικίλων μεταφράσεων, μεταξύ άλλων κι ενός βιβλίου για τα άλογα (ω ναι), αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αυτό που ο μεταφραστής μας ταύτισε με το πλήκτρο είναι ο κυνήποδας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

Η εικονογράφηση προέρχεται από κάποιο τεστ για το βιβλίο, μάλλον...


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτοσχεδιάζοντας μια ομελέτα με τις σκόρπιες γνώσεις που έχουν συσσωρευτεί στο κεφάλι μου από δεκαετίες ποικίλων μεταφράσεων, μεταξύ άλλων κι ενός βιβλίου για τα άλογα (ω ναι), αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αυτό που ο μεταφραστής μας ταύτισε με το πλήκτρο είναι ο κυνήποδας.



Aye, 'tis the *fetlock*:

*Fetlock *is the common name for the metacarpophalangeal and metatarsophalangeal joints (MCPJ and MTPJ) of horses, large animals, and sometimes dogs. 

The word _fetlock _literally means "foot-lock" and originally referred to the small tuft of hair situated on the rear of the fetlock joint.

"Feather" refers to the particularly long, luxuriant hair growth over the lower leg and fetlock that is characteristic of certain breeds.








detail of feather or feathering that covers 
the fetlock and hoof, seen on many draft breeds

*White markings on the leg*

Heel, Coronet, Half Pastern, Pastern, Sock, Stocking, Distal spots, 

Fetlock (ankle):






A white marking that extends to and covers the fetlock.

Cornell University, College of Veterinary Medicine, Equine Park


*Η ανατομική του ίππου *


Heavy Horses - Jethro Tull






Iron-clad *feather-feet* pounding the dust
An October's day, towards evening
Sweat embossed veins standing proud to the plough
Salt on a deep chest seasoning

Last of the line at an honest day's toil
Turning the deep sod under
Flint at the *fetlock*, chasing the bone
Flies at the nostrils plunder

The Suffolk, the Clydesdale, the Percheron vie
with the Shire on his *feathers *floating
Hauling soft timber into the dusk
to bed on a warm straw coating


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, είναι άραγε σωστή η μετάφραση;



Είμαι πολύ βιαστικός, τελικά. Έπρεπε να δω και το επόμενο λήμμα, που στο τέλος του έχει και τη μετάφραση στα ελληνικά:










Το βλέπετε στο τέλος εκείνο το Graece _πλήκτρον_ και την ιταλική κάλτσα;


----------



## Lefki (May 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό το _sparsum _δεν βρήκα τι σημαίνει. Αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι έχω καλυφτεί 99%...



Το _sparsum_ (από το _spargere_ = ραντίζω, πασπαλίζω) προσδιορίζει ομοιόπτωτα το _pedem_: _pedem sparsum albo_, δηλ. foot sprinkled with white.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άλογο από σόι. Κρατάει από μια φοράδα όλη *πιτσιλωτή *και *τρίπληκτρη*…,





Lefki said:


> Το _sparsum_ (από το _spargere_ = ραντίζω, πασπαλίζω) προσδιορίζει ομοιόπτωτα το _pedem_: _pedem sparsum albo_, δηλ. foot sprinkled with white.



Να είσαι καλά, Λευκή. Έκλεισες τον κύκλο.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...
> *Bis-ergot,* οὐσ. ἀρσ. Ζωολ. Λιβαδοπέρδικα μὲ δύο πλῆκτρα ὄπισθεν τῶν ποδῶν (δίπληκτρος).
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά ακόμα ασαφές (τουλάχιστον για κάποιον με βασικές μόνο γνώσεις βιολογίας). Αναφορές σε λιβαδοπέρδικα δεν βρίσκω εύκολα, αλλά περαιτέρω έρευνα στη γαλλική πλευρά της εξίσωσης οδηγεί από διάφορες κατευθύνσεις στο οστέινο σπιρούνι που διαθέτουν στα πόδια τους πολλά μέλη της τάξης των ορνιθομόρφων (όπως οι πετεινοί), και μεταφράζεται στα γαλλικά ως «ergot». To όνομα «bis-ergot» έδωσε ο φυσιοδίφης Κόμης του Μπυφόν στο είδος που αποκάλεσε επισήμως _Perdix bicalcarata_ (σημερινή ονομασία _Galloperdix *bicalcarata*_), εμπνευσμένος και στις δύο περιπτώσεις από τα χαρακτηριστικά διπλά σπιρούνια του που μπορεί κανείς να θαυμάσει εδώ. Το εν λόγω πτηνό εύλογα ονομάζεται στα αγγλικά «Sri Lanka spurfowl», καθώς ζει στα πυκνά τροπικά δάση της Κεϋλάνης. Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει πού ακριβώς κολλάνε τα λιβάδια.
> ...



Από το λήμμα _*πλήκτρον *_του Σταματάκου, «το πλήκτρον του αλέκτορος, διότι δι' αυτού _πλήσσει_ τον αντίπαλον (λατ. _calcar_)»:






και «ανάλογόν τι οστούν ζώων, κείμενον επί των σφυρών» από τον 15τομο Δημητράκο:







Από τον Αριστοτέλη: «... ων τα σφυρά μέρος, και τούτων τα καλούμενα πλήκτρα εν τοις έχουσι σφυρόν, και τούτοις συνεχή τα εν τοις ποσίν».


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 18, 2016)

Σφυρά είναι οι αστράγαλοι, έτσι; (Κάτι θυμάμαι από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια για την «καλλίσφυρη Ήβη», την άτυχη σύζυγο του Ηρακλή...) Βέβαια στα τετράποδα δεν είναι στ' αλήθεια αστράγαλοι, αλλά ίσως παλιά έτσι τους λέγανε.

Όταν μου αρχίζουν μερικοί τα περί τεράστιου ελληνικού λεξιλογίου και του φτωχού αντιστοίχου των ξένων γλωσσών, μια από τις έτοιμες απαντήσεις μου είναι ότι από την ελληνική απουσιάζουν χρήσιμες λέξεις που υπάρχουν σε άλλες γλώσσες. Και τα παραδείγματα που έρχονται πρώτα στο μυαλό μου είναι τα _hand/arm_ και _foot/leg_, διακρίσεις που λείπουν από την καθομιλουμένη. Φαίνεται πως το έκανε πάλι το θαύμα της αυτή η αμφισημία τού «πόδι», και ο μεταφραστής αναγκάστηκε να καταφύγει στ' αρχαία για να μην πει το άλογο τρίποδο και μπερδέψει τον κόσμο (ή «τρικυνήποδο» και δυσαρεστήσει τη μούσα).

Βέβαια ο κόσμος δεν θέλει και πολύ για να μπερδευτεί. Στην αρχή έψαχνα για τρία πόδια, μετά έψαχνα πώς γίνεται άλογο να έχει μόνο τρεις κυνήποδες. Έπρεπε να διαβάσω ολόκληρο το κεφάλαιο στα αγγλικά (ωραία ιστοριούλα, και όχι μεγάλη) για να καταλάβω ότι ο πιτσιλωτός ντορής είχε τρία άσπρα καλτσάκια στα τέσσερα πόδια του. Ώρες ώρες νιώθω πως η κοινή λογική με εγκαταλείπει, και μάλιστα απροειδοποίητα.

Τουλάχιστον το μυστήριο λύθηκε, και τολμώ να πω με ικανοποιητικό και άκρως εκπαιδευτικό τρόπο. Πολύτιμο δίδαγμα για έναν αρχάριο ότι μια μετάφραση δεν στοχεύει μόνο στη σαφήνεια αλλά και στη λογοτεχνική αξία του έργου. Άλλωστε, τώρα που ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει το εν λόγω εδάφιο, βλέπουμε ότι τελικά δεν είχε και τόση σημασία η μη κατανόηση της επίμαχης λέξης...

Πάντως ήμασταν και τυχεροί, γιατί μόνο ο πρόλογος και το πρώτο κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου είναι διαθέσιμα στα αγγλικά – τουλάχιστον εκεί που τα βρήκα. Ίσως θα ψαχνόμασταν ακόμα αν το κεφάλαιο του παραδείγματος ήταν διαφορετικό.


----------



## pontios (May 18, 2016)

Μια άλλη σκέψη: We could keep this guessing going forever.
Μήπως το τρίπληκτρος αντιστοιχεί με το tri-coloured (or skewbald) horse - μπορεί και να αναφέρεται στην τρι-χρωματισμένη χαίτη του ζώου (tri-coloured mane);

πιτσιλωτή και τρίπληκτρη = dappled and tri-coloured (mare);


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η εικονογράφηση προέρχεται από κάποιο τεστ για το βιβλίο, μάλλον...





pontios said:


> Μια άλλη σκέψη: [...] Μήπως το τρίπληκτρος αντιστοιχεί με το tri-coloured (or skewbald) horse - μπορεί και να αναφέρεται στην τρι-χρωματισμένη χαίτη του ζώου (tri-coloured mane);



Όχι. Από την πιο πάνω εικονογράφηση που έχουμε από το ρουμάνικο τεστ για το κείμενο είναι φανερό ότι οι Ρουμάνοι κατανοούν πως ο συγγραφέας αναφέρεται σε άλογο με τρία άσπρα καλτσάκια. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απλά καλτσάκια ή φουντάκια-κυνηποδάκια (για να δουλευτεί κι αυτή η λέξη που μάθαμε πιο πάνω) - θα υπέθετα ότι το δεύτερο είναι πιο σπάνιο και θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο στην εσάνς της ιστοριούλας, με τα σπάνια άλογα του άρχοντα.

Από την έρευνα στο παλιό λεξικό των γλωσσών της Τρανσυλβανίας μπορούμε να δούμε, κυριολεκτικά, τον μεταφραστή της ελληνικής έκδοσης να καταλήγει στο _τρίπληκτρο_. Πολύ απλά, το βρήκε στο παλιό λεξικό (ή κάποιος άλλος το βρήκε και του το μετέφερε, το ίδιο κάνει). Αν είδε μάλιστα και το ιταλικό _calcar_ από δίπλα, και μην έχοντας τα σημερινά ελληνικά λεξικά και το διαδίκτυο στη διάθεσή του, δεν θα χρειάστηκε και πολύ για να αποφασίσει. Ο Άγγλος μεταφραστής, που μάλλον συμβουλεύτηκε άλλο λεξικό (ή είδε ίσως κάποια εικόνα), το λέει απλά: _three white feet_.

Μα πώς ξέρουμε ποιο λεξικό είδε ο Έλληνας μεταφραστής και ότι ο Άγγλος είδε άλλο; Είναι πολύ απλό. Στο ελληνικό κείμενο έχουμε αναφορά σε _πιτσιλωτή_ φοράδα (και είδαμε ότι αυτή η αναφορά οφείλεται στη λατινική επεξήγηση) ενώ το αγγλικό αρκείται στο _bay horse with three white feet_ και τίποτα περισσότερο. Και γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να βρέθηκε στα χέρια του Έλληνα μεταφραστή (άμεσα ή έμμεσα) αυτό το λεξικό; Μα ας μην ξεχνάμε την ύπαρξη ανθούσας (και καταρτισμένης, λόγιας) ελληνικής παροικίας στη Ρουμανία μέχρι και τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο (αλλά και αργότερα)...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 18, 2016)

:wub: Μα τι ωραίοι που είστε όλοι!


----------



## pontios (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the _good oil_, dr. 7. :)

good oil
n
the good oil: slang Austral - true or reliable facts, information, etc

(I could have said_ low down_, seeing we're talking about the horse's feet/pasterns).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2016)

:) :upz:


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2016)

pontios said:


> ...
> (I could have said_ low down_, seeing we're talking about the horse's feet/pasterns).



The lowdown, the straight low, the straight dope, the real nitty-gritty :



daeman said:


> ...
> (Let's get right down to the real) Nitty Gritty - Shirley Ellis



Ricardo Ray






Some folks know about it, some don't
Some will learn to shout it, some won't
But sooner or later, baby, here's a ditty
Say we're gonna have to get right down to the real nitty gritty


----------



## Costas (May 18, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> όχι μόνο στη βοτανική, όπου μας χάρισε το όνομα «Πλέκτρανθος ο σπονδυλωτός» (_Plectranthus verticillatus_)


Αυτό το πλέκτρανθος να το λέγαμε πλήκτρανθος;

Όλα τα είχε αυτό το νήμα, εύγε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2016)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το πλέκτρανθος να το λέγαμε πλήκτρανθος;


Είναι εξωτερική αναφορά, βέβαια, και δεν μπορούμε να την αλλάξουμε· αλλά γιατί όχι _πληκτρανθ*ό*ς_;


----------



## Costas (May 18, 2016)

Φαντάζομαι επειδή συνήθως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις σύνθεσης ο τόνος ανεβαίνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2016)

Χμμ: αγάπανθος και ηλίανθος _αλλά_ λεμονανθός και χειμωνανθός...


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2016)

....
- Γιατί υπάρχει διαφορά στον τονισμό των λέξεων δελτίο και ψηφοδέλτιο; Αλλάζει κάτι όταν οι λέξεις γίνονται σύνθετες; 

►Στη σύνθεση των ονομάτων ο τόνος τού β΄ συνθετικού κανονικά αναβιβάζεται: 
άνεμος + μύλος ανεμόμυλος 
άγριος + άνθρωπος αγριάνθρωπος 
πάνω + σεντόνι πανωσέντονο 
δέκα + δραχμή δεκάδραχμο

http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=20&apprec=60


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2016)

Ο αγριάνθρωπος μάλλον κατά λάθος βρέθηκε εκεί. Τι άλλο μπορούσε να γίνει; :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 19, 2016)

Costas said:


> Όλα τα είχε αυτό το νήμα, εύγε!



Σχεδόν. Από εγκληματική αμέλεια παρέλειψα να αναφέρω πως ένα σπιρούνι στο πόδι ήταν η αιτία που απαλλάχθηκε από την υποχρέωση να υπηρετήσει στο Βιετνάμ ο Ντόναλντ Τράμπ (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει). Ταίριαζε τέλεια, δεν ξέρω πώς το ξέχασα.



> Αυτό το πλέκτρανθος να το λέγαμε πλήκτρανθος;





drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι εξωτερική αναφορά, βέβαια, και δεν μπορούμε να την αλλάξουμε· αλλά γιατί όχι _πληκτρανθ*ό*ς_;



Δεν χρησιμοποίησα και καμιά αξιόπιστη πηγή, μπορεί να την έκανε μόνος του τη μετάφραση. Στο διαδίκτυο πάντως βρίσκεις και τις δύο εκδοχές (μολονότι εκείνη με ήτα είναι συγκριτικά σπάνια), και επίσημη καταχώριση δεν βρίσκω πουθενά.



drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πώς ξέρουμε ποιο λεξικό είδε ο Έλληνας μεταφραστής και ότι ο Άγγλος είδε άλλο; Είναι πολύ απλό. Στο ελληνικό κείμενο έχουμε αναφορά σε _πιτσιλωτή_ φοράδα (και είδαμε ότι αυτή η αναφορά οφείλεται στη λατινική επεξήγηση) ενώ το αγγλικό αρκείται στο _bay horse with three white feet_ και τίποτα περισσότερο. Και γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να βρέθηκε στα χέρια του Έλληνα μεταφραστή (άμεσα ή έμμεσα) αυτό το λεξικό; Μα ας μην ξεχνάμε την ύπαρξη ανθούσας (και καταρτισμένης, λόγιας) ελληνικής παροικίας στη Ρουμανία μέχρι και τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο (αλλά και αργότερα)...



Ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να ξεμπλέξω από τα περί τριχώματος ίππου... Ο Άγγλος μεταφραστής χαρακτηρίζει το άλογο _bay_, δηλαδή καστανοκόκκινο με μαύρα άκρα, ουρά, αφτιά και χαίτη (έστω κι αν το μαύρο στα πόδια καλύπτεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, μερικώς ή ολικώς, από τα άσπρα καλτσάκια). Η εικόνα που παραθέτεις είναι από ένα τέτοιο άλογο. Όμως το ρουμανικό πρωτότυπο μας δίνει «Un cal roib, pintenog de trei picioare», και η μετάφραση που βρίσκω για το _roib_ είναι, απ' ό,τι μπορώ να καταλάβω «άλογο με τρίχωμα καστανοκόκκινο ή καστανό»· η δε αγγλική απόδοση για αυτό είναι _chestnut_ ή _sorrel_. Ίσως κάτι μού διαφεύγει –δεν ξέρω και τη γλώσσα άλλωστε, τυφλός βαδίζω– αλλά το πρωτότυπο δεν φαίνεται να αναφέρει αν το άλογο έχει μαύρες τρίχες ή όχι. Ίσως υπάρχει και κάποιος εξωκειμενικός παράγων εδώ, και οι Ρουμάνοι αποφάσισαν πως το άλογο έχει μαύρες απολήξεις, οπότε οι μεταφραστές ακολούθησαν το δικό τους παράδειγμα. (Ή απλώς το ζωντανό εμφανίζεται και αργότερα στο βιβλίο.)

Τελικά μπορεί και να μην έχει σημασία, ειδικά αν το βασικό bay δεν χαρακτηρίζεται από μαύρες πιτσιλιές αλλά μόνο από συνεχόμενες περιοχές μαύρου (όπως και μοιάζει να είναι η περίπτωση). Άλλωστε, ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στα διάφορα χρώματα τριχώματος και πώς αυτά προκύπτουν (ενδιαφέρον θέμα κι αυτό), βλέπω πως αν υπάρχουν πιτσιλιές σε κάποιο άλογο, αυτές είναι συνήθως άσπρες παρά σκούρες. Άρα ο Άγγλος όντως δεν υπαινίσσεται καν πιτσιλιές. Και ίσως καλά κάνει, γιατί μάλλον για πόδια διάστικτα με λευκό μιλάει το λεξικό, ίσως και εντελώς άσπρα (όπως είναι το σύνηθες και μας δείχνουν και οι εικόνες). Ο Έλληνας υπερέβαλε λίγο: Η φοράδα δεν ήταν «όλη πιτσιλωτή», αλλά όπως ο ντορής, απλώς τρίπληκτρη, με πόδια βαμμένα άσπρα. Οι φράσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στο πρωτότυπο για τα δύο άλογα είναι παρόμοιες, άρα πρέπει να φανταστούμε και τα άλογα παρόμοια.

Και έχω άλλη απορία τώρα... Υπάρχει θηλυκό «ντορή» για φοράδα;


----------

